# shaped or squared?



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im about to embark on my first table making quest and ive noticed that some people kind of shaped the table to the track and others leave it squared. just wondering why this is and the pros and cons if there are any.
thank you


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Shaping is mainly for reach. Of course you can do a horseshoe and lay a good stretch of track. Most of these perimeter a room, sometimes a few levels


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's an observation that should get me into trouble. *L* 

Square/rectangle if you are into dramatic scenery and open-throttle running. Shaped if you are into towns, facilities, yards, and the process of running a railroad---stops, deliveries, timetables, and so on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why not have a shaped and square mixture?


----------

